# Golfe camufla grande construção : água não está a ser protegida



## rijo (4 Set 2009 às 18:57)

---


----------



## frederico (5 Set 2009 às 10:56)

O mesmo problema no Algarve. Os campos de golfe precisam do componente imobiliário para conseguirem suportar as despesas de construção do golfe. Aqui no Algarve os investidores podem ter de dispender mais de 3 milhões de euros só para comprar os terrenos para o empreendimente. Tendo em conta que um campo *muito frequentado *pode ter cerca de 200 000 euros de lucro/ano, é fácil antever que são necessários muitos anos e muita clientela para recuperar o investimento. 

Assim, os campos de golfe tornaram-se os cavalos de Tróia para construir grandes empreendimentos, processo facilitado pela lei dos PIN. Espero que a Manuela Ferreira Leite quando vencer em Setembro cumpra aquilo que defende e acabe com a lei dos PIN.


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2009 às 19:02)

Na fronteira do concelho de Oeiras e Sintra, ali próximo do Tagus Park e junto a S.Marcos criaram um campo de golfe enorme, presumo que para ajudar a vender projectos imobiliários. Bonitas e (muito) caras casas com vista para o verde. Não me importava nada de viver por ali, mas são mesmo caras. Mas das muitas vezes que passei por lá, nunca vi ninguém a jogar golfe, o que no mínimo é bastante estranho, ou talvez não. Alguém já viu ?

De qualquer forma, se calhar um campo de golfe até nem é muito mau, sempre são uns pequenos hectares verdes. Com a velocidade com que a terra desaparece e dá lugar a prédios na nossa região, qualquer dia só nos resta estes "campos de golf" para ver um pouco de verde.
Mas estou convencido que após vendidos os empreendimentos e moradias com vista para o verde, o Golfe por falta de viabilidade dará mais tarde origem a mais uns empreendimentos. O ciclo normal do chico espertismo imobiliário.


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2009 às 10:56)

rijo disse:


> Recordo-me de ver na Serra da Carregueira (imagens satélite) o desenvolvimento de nuvens, mas posso estar enganado.
> 
> Isto são tudo dúvidas que espero ver esclarecidas.
> 
> ...



O que assusta nessa imagem de satélite é o urbanismo que cresce de forma desmedida.
Há 15 anos, o verde da Serra da Carregueira tinha o dobro da área.
Provavelmente daqui a 15 anos, não se conseguirá distinguir esse verde no meio do urbanismo. Tal é a velocidade com que este cresce.
E entretanto perde-se esse "pulmão".

Quanto à precipitação nessa Serra, estima-se que nessa zona, caíam +200mm anuais do que no Geofísico de Lisboa. Não sei até que ponto o forte crescimento urbanístico poderá/estará a mudar isso.


----------



## belem (23 Set 2009 às 01:13)

rijo disse:


> Agora o mesmo não se passa com os dois campos de golfe no concelho de Sintra que se localizam precisamente nos dois aquíferos do concelho de Sintra.
> 
> Parece-me que estes dois aquíferos são a base de todo o ecossistema de Cascais, Oeiras e Sintra e vários furos de água já secaram em Cascais (como se pode ver no programa biosfera). As ribeiras e rio Jamor nascem dos aquíferos e desaguam no rio Tejo.
> 
> ...



Antes de mais, parabéns pelas tuas preocupações e trabalho!
Vai ser construído um campo de golfe mesmo junto ao Jamor numa área contígua ao Estádio Nacional.
Antes de a terra ser aplanada, a zona era um descampado de herbáceas.
Não sei que impactos terá nem que água irá ser utilizada, mas na zona os moradores têm feito queixas em relação ao corte indiscriminado de árvores, algumas saudáveis e a crescer em locais correctos, curiosamente um pouco como tem acontecido em várias manchas florestais junto a Lisboa e arredores ( Monsanto, Sintra,etc...).
A tua questão relacionada com a influência das bacias e sua vegetação nos microclimas locais, é muito pertinente e a resposta é SIM, as florestas influenciam bastante os climas locais, nomeadamente os valores de precipitação. As árvores libertam quantidades significativas de água e mantêm mais água nos solos onde se desenvolvem.
De salientar também o facto de as florestas ripícolas que crescem nas margens das ribeiras e dos rios, darem abrigo a uma vasta fauna e flora, mesmo quando penetram em domínios urbanos, pois em muitos casos, alguns metros de margem são poupados à desenfreada urbanização.
Assim desempenham igualmente um papel termorregulador e de sumidouro de poluição atmosférica.
No Jamor, observo águias de asa redonda, garças-brancas, galinhas de água, rouxinois de várias espécies, patos-reais, 4 espécies de pirilampo, rãs-verdes, relas, várias libélulas, coelhos-bravos e outros tantos e isto já a entrar em zonas cada vez mais humanizadas.
De salientar que este rio mantem as suas margens «selvagens» até mais ou menos Queluz ( tirando a parte da foz claro), onde as suas margens agora são utilizadas como zonas de recreio e lazer e estão em algumas partes ajardinadas.
Pelo caminho passa só a uns metros da importante Matinha de Queluz, uma floresta com exemplares notáveis de árvores nativas, que tal como um mosaico verde encastoado numa paisagem austera  e desordenada, surge «tapada» e entre muros protegida das mudanças dos tempos e das maldades do Homem.
Acho que se tem que começar a encarar as bacias hidrográficas, como locais de importância ambiental prioritária.
Não hesitem em fotografar os vossos rios locais, em conhecê-los melhor e em expôr as vossas preocupações.


----------



## belem (25 Set 2009 às 23:50)

É um assunto que ainda está a ser ponderado.
Vamos a ver como as coisas se desenrolam.


----------



## belem (2 Out 2009 às 00:18)

Vamos a ver como isso corre.
Por acaso já me tinham falado nisso ( ontem), mas foi por alto.
Obrigado pela informação!


----------



## belem (5 Mar 2010 às 23:38)

Parte da margem do rio Jamor continua inerdita ao público mas o que é facto é que ainda não se vê avanços na construção do campo de golfe...
Espero que este projecto seja muito bem pensado e ponderado.


----------

